# Dangers of lace up boots?



## turkishdelight (Aug 2, 2014)

I just got my new paddock boots (brand new Lace Up Ariat Heritage Sports, scored them for $20 because the tongue leather was rubbing off!) and was thinking about possible dangers of lace up boots.

I've switched to more breakable laces and tied around the back of the boot to make them safer, because I won't be able to get some black half chaps for a couple of weeks.

Is there any real danger to wearing them? I've heard a few warnings about laces catching and not being able to have the boot pulled off and just want to make sure I'm not taking too many risks.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I've heard that too, though never any advice about tying around the back. i've worn tie lace boots for years, and never had a problem, but that doesn't mean it cant' happen. always wondered about that.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

What I would like to know is how the English riding discipline, excluding the breed level people, manage to get themselves in so much trouble. Is it that their trainers are that bad and turn out problems, their taste in horse quality that bad, or that they just go around looking to point a finger when they get what was probably a well deserved unloading????
Good grief! Western lace up ropers have been around for years and you never see us managing a train wreck that we have to worry about our boots needing to come off
About the only more dangerous thing going these days is the video voyer or train via book person.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

BugZapper89 said:


> What I would like to know is how the English riding discipline, excluding the breed level people, manage to get themselves in so much trouble. Is it that their trainers are that bad and turn out problems, their taste in horse quality that bad, or that they just go around looking to point a finger when they get what was probably a well deserved unloading????
> Good grief! Western lace up ropers have been around for years and you never see us managing a train wreck that we have to worry about our boots needing to come off
> About the only more dangerous thing going these days is the video voyer or train via book person.



This is not true at all. The OP was asking if there was any danger, which has nothing to do with a trainer. Accidents happen. You can't tell me you were never thrown from a horse. The OP is asking a safety question. 

To the OP, yes I've seen it happen once. Dead broke, best behaved little ranch gelding that was being trail ridden by his owner's daughter who was a beginner rider. While on the trail a branch fell, hitting the poor boy on his rear. He bolted understandably, and the girl fell off, her lace ups catching on the buckle of her cinch (It was western and the tongue was sticking out) Thankfully her horse stopped within a few strides and waited for her to free herself. She was unhurt but yes, totally freak accident that can happen.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

BugZapper89 said:


> What I would like to know is how the English riding discipline, excluding the breed level people, manage to get themselves in so much trouble. Is it that their trainers are that bad and turn out problems, their taste in horse quality that bad, or that they just go around looking to point a finger when they get what was probably a well deserved unloading????
> Good grief! Western lace up ropers have been around for years and you never see us managing a train wreck that we have to worry about our boots needing to come off
> About the only more dangerous thing going these days is the video voyer or train via book person.


What? Are you implying that western riders never find themselves in a dangerous situation? She was just pointing out a possible hazard... 

To answer the question... I guess it's possible but I've never seen it happen. Could you just tuck the extra lacing in your boot?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Rain what was the tongue doing sticking out and whoever saddled the horse and left a girth set that low needs to be fired. Again laces didn't cause the problem people did


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Duck I have seen plenty of dangerous situations. However, way more train wrecks with the English and for some reason they go to looking to blame rather then accept they did something stupid. It's not the laces it's what you did wrong to create the problem to start with


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

BugZapper89 said:


> Rain what was the tongue doing sticking out and whoever saddled the horse and left a girth set that low needs to be fired. Again laces didn't cause the problem people did


Rain did not say the girth was low. You're making assumptions. Anything, and anything that strikes of odd, can and will happen at any time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Roman you could not possibly get caught if the girth was up where it belonged . The fenders are there for a reason and a properly fitted saddle has the girth well covered by them, just like a properly fitted English saddle has the billets up way under the flap


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

BugZapper89 said:


> Duck I have seen plenty of dangerous situations. However, way more train wrecks with the English and for some reason they go to looking to blame rather then accept they did something stupid. It's not the laces it's what you did wrong to create the problem to start with


Another English hater? Honestly, I am a WESTERN rider and have blamed my HORSE when something happened or didn't go as planned. I doubt you've been around English riders a lot or else you've singled out the ones that had a bad day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

BugZapper89 said:


> Roman you could not possibly get caught if the girth was up where it belonged . The fenders are there for a reason and a properly fitted saddle has the girth well covered by them, just like a properly fitted English saddle has the billets up way under the flap


Obviously it did happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I can't speak for the dangers of riding English with lace up boots but as a western rider I prefer not to ride in them.
If I find myself in a wreck I prefer slip on style boots that are a tad larger so my foot can slip out of the boot easily as not to hang in a stirrup. And it has come in handy.
My snowpacks are lace ups with heavy rubber soles and I really don't like riding in them(it usually has to be -10F before I break them out), I just stick my toe in the stirrup so I can kick out easily.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I've worn lace ups for years, have fallen off who knows how many times in those years and have never had the laces catch on anything. I'd say the odds of that happening is no greater or even less than getting a pull on boot caught up in the stirrup. Caca happens in the horse world it doesn't matter how many precautions you take. Nature of the sport/hobby.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> I've worn lace ups for years, have fallen off who knows how many times in those years and have never had the laces catch on anything. I'd say the odds of that happening is no greater or even less than getting a pull on boot caught up in the stirrup. Caca happens in the horse world it doesn't matter how many precautions you take. Nature of the sport/hobby.


 Plenty of people ride in lace ups with no issue, Packers and hunters have wearing laceup boots for years while riding, for me it is a personal preference. To tell you the truth, I have never gave much thought to the laces catching as I use the leather laces in my snowpacks. 
I think the possibility of getting hung in a stirrup has a lot to do with the sole(leather vs rubber), the width of the boot compared to the width of the stirrup and nature of the fall. So I don't see how a pull on boot may be more likely to hang up. I just rather have that option of my boot coming off.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I wear both lace up and slip on paddock boots. I even have a pair of lace ups that have a zipper in the back for convenience. In my over 55 years of riding, I have never had a problem with laces getting caught in anything. 99% of the time, though, I am wearing half chaps that cover the laces.


People who say that it is mostly a member of ANY (other) discipline that gets in more trouble than "their" discipline is....well.........


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm certain my foot would come out of my cowboy boots better than my lace up packers. But if I was really worried, I'd get caged stirrups or tapederos...I'm just not that worried.

Years ago, an F-4 pilot was killed when he ejected, and the strap from his checklist caught on the seat. It spun the seat around and crushed his skull. The US Air Force, in its typical knee-jerk reaction, banned wearing checklists on your leg. The next day, I was flying with the squadron commander, and I noticed he was strapping his checklist to his leg. He grinned and said, "_If I'm going to worry that much, I need to stop flying fighters_". That worked for me. And a little while later, the USAF rescinded the ban on wearing checklists.

I've worn packers while riding, but I don't do it mostly because mine weigh a ton. My cowboy boots add safety and are more comfortable. I want a boot with a smooth sole and a good heel. Anything beyond that is optional.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

NEVER had a problem with laces. Just tuck them snugly inside of your boots and you'll be fine. I also like to double tie them. Just do the typical sneaker tie (rabbit hole thing) and then do an overhand knot. Then, as has been said earlier in this thread, take the time to securely tuck them inside and you won't have any problem.
I believe that ice skaters do the same thing. 
The Safest Way to Lace Ice Skates | eHow

5 Double knot the laces at the top. *Tuck the laces into the sides of your skates to ensure nothing hangs over the outside of your skate.* Repeat steps one through five for the opposite skate.

I started double tying my laces with my daily sneakers to do my farm chores.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

BugZapper89 said:


> Rain what was the tongue doing sticking out and whoever saddled the horse and left a girth set that low needs to be fired. Again laces didn't cause the problem people did


Sure, the ranch owner's daughter is going to be fired for saddling her own horse. She was about 10. 

This saddle was tied instead of buckled, therefore the tongue did stick out, as it does when the saddle is tied. I know my well-fitted saddles and cinches tongue sticks out because they are tied. 

It was a totally freak thing. Somehow when she went off, the loop got caught, and her knot just tightened the whole boot. Though I'm sure the laces would have broken if the horse kept running, but this boy stop as soon as he realize he was dragging his rider. 

Freak accidents happen. My father is a police officer. A few years back, a truck was hit by a drunk driver and flipped upside down. The teenagers inside the truck were wearing their seat belts when the truck burst into flames. The seat belts wouldn't release and when the fire trucks arrives the people were screaming as they burnt to death. They couldn't save them. But does this mean we shouldn't drive or wear seat belts? No. Crap happens.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Am friends with an outfitter.... she only wears cowboy boots or lace ups that are ankle high. She want her foot to be able slip out. Full length lace-up's ones foot can't slip out of.

It not the laces that cause so much of an issue but the fact that the foot can not slip out.

I personally never gave that a though and always wore tall lace ups for 20 years of riding. Now because of my friend I am changing my thinking.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My first pair of paddock boots were lace ups, and I recall them being fairly annoying because the loop of the laces would catch on the hook of the peacock stirrups I was riding in. It never caused or worsened any issues; it was just an annoyance, and eventually I started tucking the ends into my boot. I've ridden in zip-up boots since then.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Rain Shadow said:


> This saddle was tied instead of buckled, therefore the tongue did stick out, as it does when the saddle is tied. I know my well-fitted saddles and cinches tongue sticks out because they are tied.


Which is one of those things that puzzle me every time I go to cinch up a saddle. Why the heck does it have a tongue on it in the first place?

WRT boots, maybe your boots or feet are different from mine, but I've never found a pair of slip-on boots that I could get my feet into and then walk comfortably for any distance at all.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I LOVE lace up ropers with leather soles, wish they weren't so difficult to find these days. Got my first pair around 1992 and have never seen anyone get their laces caught up. It's the rubber soles on any boot, whether lace up or not, which is the real concern for me - leather soles slide right out of a stirrup in a fall, rubber soles hang on.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

jamesqf said:


> Which is one of those things that puzzle me every time I go to cinch up a saddle. Why the heck does it have a tongue on it in the first place?
> 
> WRT boots, maybe your boots or feet are different from mine, but I've never found a pair of slip-on boots that I could get my feet into and then walk comfortably for any distance at all.



It had a tongue because it is meant to be used with a girth that has holes. You can both use the hole and tie too. This is exactly what I am talking about where people don't know what they are doing and create their own problems. You can buy a girth without one, but the better quality straps all have holes these days. Years ago that is how you knew which end the off billet went on and the plain ring was the one for tying.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

I ride in anything from tennis shoes, to lace up logging boots, but more often than not i ride in cowboy boots because they are what I wear 90% of the time. I tend to worry more about the tread of the boot hanging me in the stirrup than I do about the laces keeping me in, if that makes sense. Now, english stirrups and the oversized military stirrups I ride make things a little different, but ultimately the chances of getting thrown/falling, getting stuck in the stirrup, AND getting drug just are not high enough for me to really worry about it.

Yes it is a possibility, no it is not likely.

That said the only time i have ever been drug i was wearing a pair of well used (**** near broken) cowboy boots that I could kick off. i got about half way out of the boot before i got "stuck" and finally cam loose with my boot half on.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

What the heck is this tongue y'all keep referring to? Am I that dumb?

Jim


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

BugZapper89 said:


> It had a tongue because it is meant to be used with a girth that has holes. You can both use the hole and tie too. This is exactly what I am talking about where people don't know what they are doing and create their own problems. You can buy a girth without one, but the better quality straps all have holes these days. Years ago that is how you knew which end the off billet went on and the plain ring was the one for tying.


I want to know where you are finding cinches without a tongue on both sides. My cinches are lambskinned wool cinch, a mohair string cinch, and several cheaper cinches and they all have tongues on both sides. Looking at Jeffers right now, I can't find a single one without tongues on both sides.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Cowboy boots also vary. My Tony Lama boots would stick on my foot like glue. My Red Wings, same size in theory, would slide off easy. My 20 year old black Red Wings, same size, are in between. My packers wouldn't come off without breaking the laces...except I often tie them off near my ankle. Like that, they would come off easier than the Tony Lama boots and about the same as my Red Wings.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

jimmyp said:


> What the heck is this tongue y'all keep referring to? Am I that dumb?
> 
> Jim


See here:

http://www.horseforum.com/western-riding/do-you-tie-buckle-455554/


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

As an English rider, I have never had an issue with lace up paddock boots, always good to be mindful of issues, but some things turn out to be a non issues.

As to the potential dangers, I have never, ever, ever seen an English rider dismount and hang themselves by their bra or shirt front, Western riders, Oh yeah, seen it and done it


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

jimmyp said:


> What the heck is this tongue y'all keep referring to? Am I that dumb?
> 
> Jim


This is the tongue. I'm not sure the proper name, its what I've seen others call it tho!


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

When I first started taking lessons (with someone who I now know didn't know diddly squat about anything) I was told laces were dangerous and that I should get a nice pair of cowboy boots. I was probably wearing my comfy Ariat paddock boots, which I've since gone through several because I love them.

Today... I still wear lace ups! Although I do have a pair of zip ups, and a pair of cowboy boots! The only reason I might choose zippers over laces is because of convenience. I'm quite lazy, and usually tie my shoes up loose enough that I can slip them on and off without unding doing the laces but tight enough for them to not to fly off. Not necessarily because of safety. 

Anything can happen, and I'm no expert, but the dangers of lace ups appear to be minimal.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Golden Horse said:


> As an English rider, I have never had an issue with lace up paddock boots, always good to be mindful of issues, but some things turn out to be a non issues.
> 
> As to the potential dangers, I have never, ever, ever seen an English rider dismount and hang themselves by their bra or shirt front, Western riders, Oh yeah, seen it and done it




As for the bra...try doing that in front of a guy you're trying to impress


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Rain Shadow said:


> This is the tongue. I'm not sure the proper name, its what I've seen others call it tho!




Ahhh gotcha.... yeah mine have "tongues" on both sides. Here i was thinking there was some mythical creature on my saddle I was missing out on!

Thanks

Jim


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

The only safety issue I've ever heard someone bring up with laced boots is the inability for your foot to slip out if it goes through the stirrup and you get dragged. My zip paddock boots and tall boots would not slip off any better though, which is why I ride in boots with a decent heel and stirrups that fit my foot. 

Never heard of anyone getting their laces caught on things, but I could see it happening. You could also get a lot of different clothes and such stuck that way though, not something I would worry too much about.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

The old school rope ones only have one end like that. As I said before that type is outdated. You still will did them on the heap saddles and at low end places. I have one for decoration hanging in my office. You can probably find one in a rodeo gear catalog as the bucking saddles I believe still have them. The new style leather and nylon have holes in them so either will work. 
Jeffers isn't a good quality catalog but they are not complete junk so more then likely only have the updated cinch


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

BugZapper89 said:


> You can buy a girth without one, but the *better quality straps all have holes these days.* Years ago that is how you knew which end the off billet went on and the plain ring was the one for tying.


No they don't ALL have holes. Many prefer to tie the girth. When I was a backcountry guide, almost all of our saddles were tied girths. If done correctly, they are easier to assure a correctly tight girth than a buckled girth. I found it much easier to tighten a tied girth.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I avoid lace ups because I'm too darned idle or usually in too much of a hurry to want to fiddle about tying the darn things
I can't see why they should be that much of a risk though


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

There are dangers to lace boots - well, those boots that have lace holes and then at the top of the boots have hooks to wrap the lace through. 

On more than one occasion I have had the loop of one foot catch on the hook of the other. This results in a flat on the face fall , not nice especially if you are carrying two buckets of water at the time!


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Foxhunter said:


> On more than one occasion I have had the loop of one foot catch on the hook of the other. This results in a flat on the face fall , not nice especially if you are carrying two buckets of water at the time!


Had that happen a time or two...


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Allison I both tie and buckle the barrel saddles. I about cut a horse in half when I do a last tighten before my run. I leave no chance as it is both buckled and tied.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

BugZapper89 said:


> Allison I both tie and buckle the barrel saddles. I about cut a horse in half when I do a last tighten before my run. I leave no chance as it is both buckled and tied.


That afraid to fall? I know they lees to be tight but not squeezing their eyes out tight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Foxhunter said:


> On more than one occasion I have had the loop of one foot catch on the hook of the other. This results in a flat on the face fall , not nice especially if you are carrying two buckets of water at the time!


I used to have a pair of boots that had LONG strings and then there was a hook or something on the side of the boot I think? I don't remember, anyways, more than a few times the lace on the other boot would get on that hook and I almost fall!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

I leave no room for a tacking up error nor have any of the trainers I have trained with. A slipping saddle can cause more then just a fall and if it happens in a big money class there will be a client out to hang you


----------

